# Need Medical billing/coding job, CPC-A



## Tammylee1959 (Aug 14, 2011)

I am looking for a medical billing/coding job in Erie, PA. I passed my test in my test in Nov. 2010. I currently work as an office  Manager in  a podiatist office so I would have to give 2 weeks notice.

2560 Dorn Road
Waterford, PA 16441
Phone (814) 218-1861

Tammy Mitchell, CPC-A 

Employment

Nov. 1982-1985: Glenwood Pet Hospital Erie, PA
Veterinary Assistant

Sept. 1995-2006: Holz Law Firm Erie, PA
Bookkeeper

Oct. 2004-Oct 2006: Holz Law Firm Erie, PA
Office Manager

Scheduled appointment for clients and correlated client correspondence, data entry using
Outlook. Coordinated and made payment for clients using Quicken Program. Also answered the
phone and did general filing.

March 5, 2007 to July 7, 2007: Edinboro Family Chiropractic Inc. Edinboro, PA
Office Assistant

1. Greeted the patients and provided required forms to be filled out prior to seeing the Doctor and performed general office functions, phone, faxing, scanning, filing etc.
2. Scheduled Appointments for patients at X-ray/MRI/CAT scan facilities.
3. Data Entry: reviewed patient encounter forms for correct ICD9 and CPT coding before entering data for billing.
4. Resolved discrepancies between ICD 9 and CPT codes on daily forms after speaking with the Doctor or Therapist.
5. Checked Patients out, accepted payment (cash, check, debit or credit card) and scheduled follow-up appointments.
6. Assisted doctor by advising him of patient appointment order when the schedule was overly full.
7. Tracked and prepared "Welcome" letters and "Thank You" cards for patients who referred others to the office.
8. Wiped down tables and equipment with disinfectant after use.
9. Responsible for closing the office at the end of the workday


August 2007 to present: Lake Erie Podiatry.
Office Manager
1. Greeted the patients and provided required forms to be filled out prior to seeing the Doctor and              performed general office functions, phone, faxing, scanning, filing etc.
2. Scheduled Appointments for patients at X-ray/MRI/CAT scan facilities and office. Call insurance company’s to get authorizations for these and surgery and DME.
3.  Data entry: patient information, billing problems, business reports.
4.  Checked Patients out, accepted payment (cash, check, debit or credit card) and scheduled follow-up appointments.
5.  Tracked and prepared "Welcome" letters.
6.  Coded radiology procedures for authorizations.
7.  Resolved billing issues with patients.
8.  Inventory and end of the year reports.
9.  Recording super bills and EOB’s, totaling amounts, scanning to billing.
10. Wiped down tables and equipment with disinfectant after use, prepared and cleaned whirlpool.
11. Took care of other issues that came into the office. Ex: paperwork to insurance companies, lawyers, SSI etc.
12. E-mail for Lake Erie Podiatry
13. Responsible for opening and closing the office.

Education

1978 McDowell                                       Erie, PA
Graduated in 1978
1979-1980 Bob Jones University            Greenville, SC                                                       One year Business Certificate studies
1980 Erie Business Center                            Erie, PA
Medical Terminology Certificate

Oct 2008-June 2009 Regional Career & Technical Center Erie, PA
Medical Terminology, Anatomy Certificate
Medical Coding/Billing Certificate

November 13, 2010 AAPC Certification (Medical Billing/coding)

References

Atty. H. Valentine Holz
4508 Miller Ave.
Erie, PA 16509
(814) 868-3900

Edinboro Family Chiropractic, Inc.
Shannon Froncillo, Office Manager
Dr. John Amy, Chiropractor
12650 Edinboro, Road
Edinboro, PA 16412
(814) 734-4541

Sally Amy, Edinboro Family Chiropractic, Inc Home Phone (814) 737-7784
Office Phone (814) 734-4541


Thank you for your time.
Tammy Mitchell, CPC-A


----------

